# Please help me figure out whose eggs are whose!



## violaivia (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi there! We have a Mille-Fleur Leghorn, an Araucana and we had a Faverolle, and we're trying to figure out who's laying which egg. We got two identical eggs the first day and another different one, and we read that Leghorns sometimes lay two eggs when they're young, but today I looked where the Leghorn was nesting earlier and the egg I found looked much more like the 3rd egg we had the first day. I've attached a photo and would love any comments! We know Araucanas normally lay blue eggs, so we thought maybe there was some illicit affair in her ancestry which meant she was laying very light pink ones instead, and we didn't think the Faverolle was laying at the time but we could be wrong.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you really, really want to know. Food coloring. Put a couple of drops of food coloring in the vet. A different color for each girl. It will color the next two or three eggs and then you'll know.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

put food color in their *vent*, your vet will not do it. (sorry robin, thought that might be an important distinction for some people)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL You're probably right. There's probably a bunch out there scratching their heads on how that works.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

lol


----------

